

Show HN: Alternative Domain Name Aftermarket - gorgiasmedia
http://pickoutdomains.com/?source=hackernews

======
gorgiasmedia
I got fed up with paying exorbitant fees at aftermarkets like GoDaddy
Auctions, Sedo and Flippa. PickoutDomains.com a more accessible payment model
for buying and selling domain names.

